# IPAD applications de notes et de PDF



## Mizaro (22 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour!
C’est la première fois que je poste ici donc pardonnez-moi si j’oublie quelques éléments.
Donc voilà j’ai un iPad Pro 12.9 avec Apple Pencil qui me sert à bosser pour mon école d’ingénieurs.

J’ai besoin de 2 principales applications (une à droite et une à gauche):

- J’aimerais pouvoir ouvrir plusieurs pdf dans UNE application en même temps dans plusieurs onglets. Comme sur un PC où on ouvre un pdf dans un onglet via un navigateur et qu’on switch entre les onglets pour switch entre les pdf. Je veux pas à chaque fois ouvrir un autre puis fermer l’ancien etc. Si on peut en plus les annoter c’est le must mais c’est facultatif.

- Une bonne application de prise de notes. J’ai juste besoin de hiérarchie, format A4, réglure si possible, exportable en pdf, bien adapté au pencil (cad ne pas créer des dessins qu’on insère en images).
OneNote: beaucoup de bonnes choses mais pas de format A4, on ne peut pas insérer des formes.
Pages: pas de réglure et pour utiliser le pencil il faut insérer un cadre, régler le cadre etc. De plus le changement entre les stylos comme la couleur est pas hyper pratique.
Note: Au final il est simple mais pas mauvais, mais aucune hiérarchie donc impossible.
Evernote: on insère des dessins donc je n’aime pas.
En gros je trouve que Word si on pouvait mettre des réglures serait vraiment bien, mais en plus y a un abonnement...
Je ne sais pas si une appli comme ça existe, pourtant je trouve mes besoins assez basiques :’)

Merci d’avance si quelqu’un m’aide! Car là je suis vraiment paumé sur IOS et hésite à rendre l’ipad ahah


----------



## USB09 (24 Juillet 2018)

Voilà et complètement intégrer à iCloud Drive.
Ps. On peut changer le fond de l’ecran, je met blanc

PDF Viewer by PSPDFKit de « PSPDFKit GmbH » https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/pdf-viewer-by-pspdfkit/id1120099014?mt=8

Au fait dans note on peut créer des dossiers. Pour la hiérarchie, les tags ça marches aussi et mieux. Pour Pages j’ai pas compris le délire car il suffit d’ecrire N’importe ou. Sinon tu as Bamboo Paper pour faire des carnets de croquis.


----------



## Chris K (24 Juillet 2018)

Pour la prise de note GoodNotes 4 de « Time Base Technology Limited » https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/goodnotes-4/id778658393?mt=8

Tu peux choisir la taille du papier, très bon avec le pencil, export PDF etc...


----------



## USB09 (25 Juillet 2018)

Pour les notes vous pouvez aussi créer un document PDF et y mettre des Pages, un choix de grille est disponible.
Comme c’est ICLOUD Drive, vous pourrez le ranger comme bon vous semble.

PS. J’éviterais GOODREADER rien que pour son ergonomie.


----------



## Mizaro (26 Juillet 2018)

Bonsoir!
Tout d’abord  merci de vos réponses.
Niveau PDF l’application PDF Viewer est parfaite, je demandais pas plus (multi onglets, annotations et surtout gratuite)
Pour la prise de note j’ai opté pour GoodNotes qui est simple mais efficace, tout ce qu’il me fallait (bien qu’un peu chère).
Encore merci!


----------



## USB09 (27 Juillet 2018)

Mizaro a dit:


> Bonsoir!
> Tout d’abord  merci de vos réponses.
> Niveau PDF l’application PDF Viewer est parfaite, je demandais pas plus (multi onglets, annotations et surtout gratuite)
> Pour la prise de note j’ai opté pour GoodNotes qui est simple mais efficace, tout ce qu’il me fallait (bien qu’un peu chère).
> Encore merci!


PDF viewer fait aussi les la prise de note, signature, texte, etc...
Il suffit de sélectionner l’icone Avec un stylo, une barre de menu apparaît à gauche.


----------

